# Haunt Nut, just arrived! (From up north eh)



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all,

First, I am Canadian....(but was at the beach yesterday!!!!!! in October WOW!!)

I just found this hauntform today!!!!, if you can believe it....I have been at it so to speak since about 2003.....and like everyone, continue to evolve each year, all the while haveing the great child-like fun we all do each and every year!!!!! I have a pretty simple website that I have done up simply for the love of it....

www.vikingdarkworks.ca

And, invite you all to have a look, check out my Elemental costume, props and Haunts.....and lemme know what you think!
I am so glad to find a fourm for Halloween nuts.....so hopefully this will be the first of many posts!

later....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, another Canadian Haunter!!
You may find a neighbor here??


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!!

Your site looks good!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome c6gunner! Glad to have you here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You have a great looking site, and a couple of beautiful dogs.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome to the madness----im nuts? :googly: i thought i was okay and the world was wrong


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome Canada!

By the way - Took my son to see your greatest export (RUSH) in August. Best concert I've been to in ages.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, nice site!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad you stopped by!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey fellow Cannadian nice too see close neibours we just don't have enough for us up here in Canada....hope to hear from ya this is a great fourm and I have got plenty of help out here this is great place too get new ideas or make your ideas come too life...


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

eh dare


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the family. Nice site ya got there!!!!


----------

